# PCB de fuente conmutada Buck



## factory37 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hola a todos!
Estoy realizando el diseño de una fuente conmutada del tipo Buck, esta debe soportar 20 Amp como máximo.
Después de darle bastantes vueltas, este es el diseño que voy a utilizar, lo que quería es que le dierais un vistazo para asegurarme que no he cometido ningún error grande.
El integrado de control que utilizo es el UC3874.

Las pistas del disparo de los MOSFET ( salen del integrado desde el pin 9 y 7 ) os gustan como estan?
Con el pin 11 se alimenta el IC, he puesto un condensador cerámico cerquita y el electrolítico un poco mas alejado, que os parece?
Que os parecen los copper pour? sobretodo el del nudo de conmutación y el señalado por una flecha, que es la conexión entre la bobina y la resistencia de sensado, por ahí circularán 20 amp y creo que no es suficiente, aunque en la práctica estos dos pads podrían estar muy cerca.
 La mitad inferior de la cara Botton llevará el plano PGND, y la mitad superior llevará en ambas caras el plano GND, unidos ambos planos donde indica la X 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## fernandob (Mar 23, 2011)

hola, yo de esas fuentes ni idea.

pero...la diseñaste tu ??? 
puedes colgar el esquema circuital ? .
por que si la diseñaste tu seria intertesante para quienes gusten de querer COMPRENDERLA te podrian consultar, o otros que sepan podrian discutir mejoras o errores.

el que te sabra decir si cometiste un error grande sera cuando la pruebes tu mismo .
como siempre con cuidado.


----------



## factory37 (Mar 23, 2011)

Si, la he diseñado yo, forma parte de mi proyecto de fin de carrera.
Adjunto una imagen del esquemático y los archivos del capture.
Cabe decir que la capacidad de entrada es un parámetro importante y he utilizado cinco condensadores de 330µF que soportan una corriente de rizado de 2150mA cada uno.
Por lo demás estaré encantado de intentar ayudar a quien lo necesite.


----------



## Arpidez (Abr 5, 2011)

Lo terminaste con exito??
estoy intentando hacer un buck sincrono  para una salida de 72V@100A, que recomiendan


----------



## wacalo (Abr 5, 2011)

Hay una cosa que no entiendo, el PCB no lo analizé porque es muy complicado, pero viendo el esquemático no alcanzo a entender como recupero la energía almacenada en L1 cuya corriente debería pasar por la carga retornar por GND y cerrar el circuito por Q2 (y D4), lo que veo es que no hay conexión entre GND (conector J4) y el S (source) de Q2 (o el ánodo de D4).
Lo que yo entiendo es que lo que tu llamas PGND y GND para mi deberían ser lo mismo.
Para mi PGND es la "tierra" de la instalación domiciliaria.
Una cosa más: Pregunto ¿la tensión de salida que quieres tener es de 2.42V?
Saludos.


----------



## factory37 (Abr 6, 2011)

Aún no lo tengo montado, todavía estoy haciendo los últimos retoques, y la verdad estoy esperando que me llegue los materiales de la tienda.
Sobre lo que dice Wacalo, tienes razón, encontré ese fallo posteriormente. Tanto el conector J3 como el J4, deben ir conectados a PGND. Para que la energía pueda retornar. Adjunto el esquemático y el layout para que puedas ver las modificaciones. 
Observando el Layout, la zona roja es la conexión a PGND, en la que están incluidos los conectores, el transistor Q2 y el diodo de libre circulación.
La zona Azul es la conexión de GND. El motivo de separarlas, es para separar la tierra de los componentes de control con la tierra de los componentes de potencia, ya que por PGND circulará mucha corriente y podría interferir en el control. Estas dos tierras, tendrán que ir conectadas (yo usaré vias para unir los planos) por donde e marcado con XX (porque representan lo mismo, repito el objetivo es separar el camino de la tierra de potencia con la tierra de control).
Esta fuente esta pensada para convertir de 24V a 12V. Mirando el datasheet del control te dice como configurarlo para tener la salida deseada, que se hace mediante un divisor de tensión mediante R8 y R11.
Bueno una aclaración mas es que he reducido el valor de la bobina, ya que en un principio le di un valor muy grande, y ocupaba mucho volumen. Ahora la he reducido a 12µH porque no influye en el rizado de salida, ya que la parte alterna de la corriente circula por la capacidad de salida. Para mantener el rizado de salida igual he tenido que aumentar el valor de la capacidad de salida. Pensar que los condensadores son baratos y las bobinas no.
Ante cualquier duda aquí estoy


----------



## wacalo (Abr 6, 2011)

Estuve mirando el datasheet del UC3874 y, vi que la tensión de sensado que se realimenta al controlador por el pin 2 (VSNS) es comparada contra una referencia de 2V, o sea para tu salida nominal deberías tener una Vsense de 2V y con tus valores de R8 y R11 no lo vas a obtener.
Según mis cálculos tenemos: Vsense=2V=Vout x R11/(R8 + R11), si pretendes un Vout=12V, entonces:
Vsense=12 x 470K/570K= 12 x 47/57=9.8947V ¡¡ Muy lejos de los 2V necesarios !!.
Creo que debes revisar tu divisor resistivo de sensado de tensión.
Según mis cálculos, si quieres 12V de salida, entonces debes dividir por 6 (con tu divisor resistivo) para obtener los 2V a la entrada del pin 2; o sea que debes tener: R8+R11/R11=Vout/Vsense=12/2=6, 
por lo tanto: R8+R11=6R11 --> R8=5R11, si fijamos R11=20K, obtenemos R8=100K
Saludos


----------



## Arpidez (Abr 12, 2011)

Colega, con respecto a la decision de reducir L=12uH, puede traer consecuencias mas graves y esto es en la calidad DC de tu carga. Al decir esto te pregunto Cual es tu carga? las especificaciones de diseno del convertidor deben estar en funcion de los requerimientos de la carga. El convertidor que estoy haciendo suplira un motor, entonces especiales cuidados deben ser tomados en cuenta para que no haya mucho rizado, esto se traduce en alto contenido armonico y por tanto calentamiento en el motor, lo que le resta vida util.

Saludos


----------

